# preterido por ter as pessoas ao dinheiro



## Friedie312

Bom dia!!
Gostaria de saber se esse tipo de regência é possível com o particípio. Penso que é o mesmo de "Por que as pessoas tenham dinheiro", nesse caso não vejo tanto problema. Sei que "as pessoas" seria sujeito do infinitivo, mas se eu adicionasse um objeto direto junto do infinitivo, pode ser que haja confusão do que é sujeito ou objeto. Nesse caso adicionei a preposição a junto do objeto direto. Isso tudo é gramaticalmente correto?


----------



## machadinho

Friedie, não entendi bem. Está confuso. Poderia reformular por favor?


----------



## Friedie312

Sim, claro. Suponha a frase "Ele foi preterido por um outro". Elaborando mais: "Ele foi preterido por caçar o outro um leão". Essa frase, creio, seria o mesmo que: "Ele foi preterido pelo motivo de que/porque  o outro caçou um Leão". Então, voltando a minha frase original: "Ele foi preterido por ter as pessoas o dinheiro". Ou seja: "Ele foi preterido porque as pessoas têm o dinheiro e ele não". Com base nisso, na frase do título, "as pessoas" seria o sujeito de ter e "ao dinheiro" objeto direto preposicionado para evitar ambiguidade. Minha dúvida é, basicamente, saber se é possível preposicionar o objeto direto com o verbo sendo um infinitivo.


----------



## machadinho

Não tenho nada contra objeto direto preposicionado. Acho que até fica bem elegante às vezes. Mas, nesse caso, não está bom. Mesmo que ficasse menos ambígua, a frase fica muito confusa. Mas, vem cá, antes de discutirmos isso, por que não tomar uma saída mais simples e pôr o infinitivo 'ter' no plural: terem?

Ele foi preterido por terem as pessoas o dinheiro.​


----------



## Friedie312

Concordo com você que fica bem confuso. Eu só estou testando até que ponto eu posso modificar a frase, sacrificando um pouco o sentido mas mantendo a lógica gramatical. Mas, ainda assim, no seu ver, a frase do título é correta gramaticalmente?


----------



## Vanda

Estou com machadindo. Acho a outra muito forçada, nada natural.


----------



## machadinho

Friedie312 said:


> Mas, ainda assim, no seu ver, a frase do título é correta gramaticalmente?


Não me soa gramatical, não me soa português. Tive de lê-la não sei quantas vezes antes de conseguir impor uma sintaxe meio torta a ela.

Além disso, o verbo 'ter' não traz, até onde consigo ver, qualquer ambiguidade à frase. Não costumamos dizer que o dinheiro tem as pessoas. Portanto, a preposição do objeto direto é completamente inútil. Não resolve uma ambiguidade pois não há nenhuma ambiguidade a resolver. Talvez mudando o verbo ou o objeto...


----------



## Friedie312

"Ele foi preterido por vencer o João ao Marco." Essa seria mais idiomática?


----------



## machadinho

Friedie312 said:


> "Ele foi preterido por vencer o João ao Marco." Essa seria mais idiomática?


Essa já funciona. Mas é de registro literário. Aparece muito no Machado.


----------



## Friedie312

Perfeito, obrigado pela ajuda!!


----------



## machadinho

De nada.  O nosso Hino Nacional tem um verso que merecia uma preposição. Olha que legal a ambiguidade, procura lá.


----------



## Friedie312

Acabei de ver. É essa: "Desafia o nosso peito a própria morte"? Acho uma ambiguidade bem poética. Nunca pensei que teria isso no nosso hino. Obrigado novamente!


----------



## machadinho

Bonita, né?


----------



## Nonstar

Essa frase do título do fio pra mim significa que ele foi preterido em virtude de (preferir) (ele mesmo) ter as pessoas, não o dinheiro.


----------



## Friedie312

Se assim fosse, não teria de ser "ele foi preterido por preferir ele as pessoas ao dinheiro"? Ao invés de "ele foi  preterido por preferir as pessoas o dinheiro",  nesse ultimo caso se preposicionasse o objeto direto eu acho que não faria muito sentido. Pois, minha maior dúvida nesse fio era somente saber se era possível preposicionar um objeto direto com um infinitivo, mas concluí que depende da regência de cada verbo, evidentemente. E na frase do título eu queria dizer que ele só foi preterido porque as pessoas têm o dinheiro e ele não, mas como o não é possível dinheiro ter pessoas, preposicionar "dinheiro" seria sem sentido.


----------



## Nonstar

Eu não vejo erro na sua proposta inicial, mas entendo que não é o que você desejava exprimir, Friedie. 
O que eu estou achando estranho é tentar elaborar uma frase por meio do uso de regras gramaticais, "preposicionar um objeto direto com um infinitivo". 
Não sei se entendi bem, mas é o que me pareceu.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

"Ele foi rejeitado pelas (por as/ per as) pessoas terem dinheiro". Soa mais natural.


----------

